# New refferal appointment with dr fankham neath port talbot



## Abs01 (Feb 19, 2014)

New to this. Me and husband have been trying for a baby for 7 years . We had a failed pregnancy 7 years and again last june. I have pcos and don't ovulate very often . My bmi is 34. Weare having our first appointment in neath port talbot soon and a bit nervous. I've been given clomid in the past and didn't work. Will I be accepted onto Ivf / iui waiting list with a bmi of 34?


----------



## Harris87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Abs01

Was just wondering how your appointment went and whether you were accepted onto the list. I have my first appointment at Neath tomorrow. I know your post was a while ago but would be good to talk to someone else who's using Neath


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi I had my first cycle ivf, long protocol which resulted in zero fertilisation back in October at Neath and Im just starting icsi on short protocol and having my Forster scan tomorrow. The clinic staff are very friendly down there. I'm a little anxious about starting second cycle but I know  in good hands. All the best to you both on your journey x


----------

